# WOW this break tapping game



## jenikinz (Jul 8, 2019)

So the first few times I played this I could not get anything, but I finally figured out the best way to get wins but the rewards hardly seem worth it. I need essences and figured for 250 you would get 5-10...I should have known better. First of all the reward screen doesn't tell you how many you get in return, it just tells you what it costs to get the reward. I played and played to get 250 only to find it only paid out ONE essence. Seriously? I just needed to vent that!


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah it's kind of weirdly frustrating game. I really want to get the golden statue from it, and I probably have enough friend powder to do it but... it seems so tedious I don't have the free time to stand there and play it.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 8, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Yeah i's kind of weirdly frustrating game. I really want to get the golden statue from it, and I probably have enough friend powder to do it but... it seems so tedious I haven't got the free time to stand there and play it.



I was thrilled when I figured out how to time it just right and I was thinking finally a way to get those essence I really need...yeah, nope.


----------



## jim (Jul 10, 2019)

i pretty much never bother with break tapper unless there's an item i really want to make NOW so i can trade in for essence.

my strategy is mainly to keep purposely losing until the payout is 30 or 50 bottle caps. that's when i play for real. it happens often enough that it's way more worth it to just lose when the payout is normal to maximize profits.


----------

